# Any experience with Hulk Labs??



## TheGhost

Has anyone heard of hulk labs. Wanting some info if they are any good? Positive or negative feedback is welcome, what have you heard about hulk labs? I think these guys are a source on eroids or meso but cant remember.


----------



## j2048b

*Hulk??*

dude if thats the site  i wouldnt touch a lab that has any sort of web site especially a dot com web site...

not saying they are bad or bad gear, but bro a web site in the open says hey coppers u cant touch me....could be great gear.... but way to open... in my opinion...and they have u create an account and log in... man they can keep ur info and shit...bro do what u want but id be very leery....


----------



## TheLupinator

Not to mention a website adds cost (to create and maintain), this will be passed onto customers. I know I've never seen a lab with a website selling gear for less than what the average private lab charges


----------



## SuperBane

More ErrrOIDS shit.

Google it.
I'm sure if you look hard enough you can find posts about dirty gear.

What happened to the labs who had sites not selling via the site but offering a check service to see if you were dealing with an authorized re-seller?


----------



## grind4it

There are a couple of kids that run it at my gym. One of them swears by it. I have read some shitty reviews and some good on other boards. Personally, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## djt248

Unfortunately the dot coms and the internet in general are the only place for a lot of people to get gear. Myself included. Where I live is dry as hell and has been for quite a while now, so there aren't many options for people like some of us. I tried a dot com a couple of months ago...pretty much bunk. Got some cramps from the var but not much else. I've pretty much given up and at my age it seems a little ridiculous for me to approach I guy at the gym and inquire as to how he gets his gear. I don't trust the internet either but what else can i do. It's try and hope its decent gear or just stay natty. Not much of a choice.


----------



## don draco

Do some more research on them before pulling the trigger.  I'm with the others on this.. I wouldn't buy gear from a website.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Have before...Var seemed legitimate...but it is an eroids site...won't use them again...
I've emailed a few times asking my account to be deleted because I was no longer in need, but did they?
Take a guess lol

So it's pretty sketchy...

I will say NEVER order from a site that allows you to pay with a Visa Card or and Card for.that matter...**** THAT...
Hulk doesn't do that...but still...


----------



## Bro Bundy

newbs take your time and find a your way into a quality small private lab..Where u can find one i dont know but dont just jump on anything around the gym or a website.


----------



## transcend2007

Never order from a dot com unless the have lettuce no ester (LNE).  If they do, you've found a rare gem.  Not sure about HL.


----------



## NeverSpeak

djt248 said:


> Unfortunately the dot coms and the internet in general are the only place for a lot of people to get gear. Myself included. Where I live is dry as hell and has been for quite a while now, so there aren't many options for people like some of us. I tried a dot com a couple of months ago...pretty much bunk. Got some cramps from the var but not much else. I've pretty much given up and at my age it seems a little ridiculous for me to approach I guy at the gym and inquire as to how he gets his gear. I don't trust the internet either but what else can i do. It's try and hope its decent gear or just stay natty. Not much of a choice.





SteelBlue said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ This^^^^^^^^



Guys. I have a hard time believing you are trying very hard. I've been out of the game awhile. I just got back in and did a little research and I can tell  you that within just a week I was able to find no less than 10 labs that are g2g. I'm not bragging bro's, I"m just saying that it can't be that hard to find what someone says is a source. Then start researching that source until it's verified or not.  Also, .com or not, imo.  There are a lot of bros using a website. It all comes down to how much risk you're willing to take on; especially a first or second time until you get more experience.


----------



## djt248

I know of several labs too. I've also been out of the game for a while 42 yoa. The issue is when read the reviews they are all mixed. 50/50 for the most part. I'm not throwing my money away on a 50/50 shot. With all due respect you can't say the labs you looked at are g2g on reviews. You have to try them. Trusting reviews is just another way of getting scammed. Too many people on too many sites vouching for bunk gear.


----------



## NeverSpeak

Sorry but I disagree. I do not have to try to a lab to believe they're g2g. I would totally trust a bro in good standing here. Some of the reviews I read were mixed too, but those labs never made my short list. Only the labs where solid bro's(more than one) that have said they are g2g made it. And even then, those were confirmed on multiple boards. If I get a bunch of respected bro's from multiple boards saying it's g2g, that's close enough for me. On top of that, if you want, you can always have it tested if funds allow. I'm not disrespected you bro. Just trying explain how it can be done. I admit that US domestic can be more tricky but time spent will pay off.


----------



## BuffnStuff

djt248 said:


> I know of several labs too. I've also been out of the game for a while 42 yoa. The issue is when read the reviews they are all mixed. 50/50 for the most part. .



That's because most of them good reviews are people with special interest in Hulk Labs.  I ran some of there Tren Ace and felt it was pretty underdosed and I'm sure dirty to.  There are  many more better options then Hulk Labs. And even if the shit is dosed properly doesn't mean it isn't dirty gear.  I found Email only works best for me


----------



## Bro Bundy

i have experience with tillacle labs


----------



## don draco

Brother Bundy said:


> i have experience with tillacle labs



the LNE is fantastic


----------



## GuerillaKilla

**** you guys, it's all about the Trenbolettuce.


----------



## motley482

Guysss reviews will always be mixed you will never everrrrrr find a cite with 100% positive reviews , its like any business you have your ups and downs so cant always base it on reviews...talk to friends, ask on forums, research research and take a leap of faith...u have to get ur hands dirty sometimes....


----------



## Manski

SuperBane said:


> More ErrrOIDS shit.
> 
> Google it.
> I'm sure if you look hard enough you can find posts about dirty gear.
> 
> What happened to the labs who had sites not selling via the site but offering a check service to see if you were dealing with an authorized re-seller?


Scioxx still does this


----------



## getm

Manski said:


> Scioxx still does this


Most of sciroxx products are garbage bought some dbol, anadrol, tbol got very little under dosed if anything..  I now use a guy that's domestic pharma grade best move ever he's small but I'd rather pay $10 an amp of galenika and know it the real deal IMO you spending $100 for 10cc pharma gear then spend 50-70 on ugl garbage...  Even if you have to use a good international source I've learned thousands of dollars later most of these ugls are not worth it you end up spending double in the end.


----------



## Manski

getm said:


> Most of sciroxx products are garbage bought some dbol, anadrol, tbol got very little under dosed if anything..  I now use a guy that's domestic pharma grade best move ever he's small but I'd rather pay $10 an amp of galenika and know it the real deal IMO you spending $100 for 10cc pharma gear then spend 50-70 on ugl garbage...  Even if you have to use a good international source I've learned thousands of dollars later most of these ugls are not worth it you end up spending double in the end.



I agree, Sci isn't what he use to be. That's why I keep shopping for a better ugl. Your lucky if you have a friend with phram grade.


----------



## getm

Well my guy isn't exclusive he has an opening or two


----------



## Manski

Everybody has a guy. The prob is who to trust. I'm not new and not bout to send money town email cause you said its gtg. I need a lot more then that my friend.


----------



## bugman

djt248 said:


> Unfortunately the dot coms and the internet in general are the only place for a lot of people to get gear. Myself included. Where I live is dry as hell and has been for quite a while now, so there aren't many options for people like some of us. I tried a dot com a couple of months ago...pretty much bunk. Got some cramps from the var but not much else. I've pretty much given up and at my age it seems a little ridiculous for me to approach I guy at the gym and inquire as to how he gets his gear. I don't trust the internet either but what else can i do. It's try and hope its decent gear or just stay natty. Not much of a choice.


We are in the same boat.  My source is gone.  Left me high and dry about 8 months ago


----------



## ToDie4Test

bugwoman said:


> We are in the same boat.  My source is gone.  Left me high and dry about 8 months ago



I know this feeling   Lost mine few months ago.  Was a solid private lab.


----------



## Mensa273

I heard it's a scam


----------



## Puremuscle

Good sources come and go loyalty and integrity is the key to good business ethics.


----------



## Broidrage

i used to use hulk labs i loved their gear a year ago, after multiple domain names hulkbody started going down fast. Banner (name of the owner) was booted brom eroids due to some accusation that he was creating accounts to rate opposing competition gear as bad. and then hes gear started taking longer to arrive. the final straw was a full batch of his hulkblend came crashed like beyond repair. after i decided to look for other labs but the gear was good while it lasted. the pip was border line unberable tho on the blends tho.


----------



## Flexfx

prepare to be disappointed


----------



## JackC4

Pain in vial, hope they went bust


----------



## Maijah

Dr. Banner is a joke


----------



## Cobra Strike

bugman said:


> We are in the same boat.  My source is gone.  Left me high and dry about 8 months ago



Quit your lying!!! Lol


----------



## medulla oblongata

So since this is my first post I assume this is the part where I am the sketchy guy and say I am using hulk gear right now and it is amazing...... Lol honestly I have never used that lab I just couldn't resist wasting a good first post joke. Yeah I wouldn't trust that lab.


----------

